# Wallingford Bunkfest 2011



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I wounder if anyone else is going to this Folk Festival? there's a lot of free entertainment and the steam railway should be open as well... I'm there all week so come along and enjoy.... I'll put on a rally or a meet if there's enough people interested... :roll:

The festival info can be found on this link

http://www.bunkfest.co.uk/


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sounds great. Include me in. 

Thanks 
Andrew

PS:- Is the venue close enough for a paddlers meet? I can provide a 17ft Canadian if so. 
Also 2 electric outboards as "gentlemen don't paddle upstream"


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Sorry, Clive, off to France 8)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Sorry Clive won't be able to go to that one as it says NO dogs  on the camping field



Jacquie


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

No probs, its a bit late in the day to post this, but was just woundering if there was any interest.... the camping is some way from the main venue about 5 minutes walk.... the camping area is owned by the sports centre and its their policy about no animals on site.... to andrew there's some distance to the thames about a 5 minute car drive.... on the saturday and sunday we usually pay for the camp site next to the thames as part of my work is on the boat that they use, and this year was fully booked.... payment for the camp site is by the internet or by phone.... I have seen in the past that one or two people do just turn up and pay at the enterence, over the years the site becomes full now... but thank you for all your interest.....


----------

